
Software Development as Creative Expression - ingve
https://www.racecondition.software/blog/not-a-science/
======
vermontcoder
I am the writer of this post. Thanks for sharing it on Hacker News! Although I
am a Swift developer, I submit that _all_ software developers will enjoy this
discussion of the importance of styles and norms in software development.

